# couldn't stay away



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello peoples - well I sold my R35 Nav in January 2011 - replaced with a 2010 Cayenne Turbo running 550BHP bought as Mrs was expecting no 2 on the way so it made no sense to keep the GTR so it had to go - recently sold the cayenne and have been debating with myself whether to goto a sensible diesel BMW 5 series :bawling: which I nearly put a deposit down on today !!!! then I awoke ----- then I went home and told my wife Im depressed - she said why - I said well I work hard , provide for the family and now I have to drive diesel ! - anyways sod that MY11 is going on order tomorrow - Happy days again !! :smokin:


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wanted to share my story and passion for the best car in the universe !


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

And for that we salute you - welcome home and may you never stray again.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## V1-Rotate (Aug 28, 2010)

You have a made the right choice. Applaud.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

good luck, go on do it !!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

2010GTR said:


> told my wife I'm depressed - she said why - I said well I work hard , provide for the family and now I have to drive diesel !


:chuckle:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

A wise choice, welcome back


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Very occasionally there are those who lose sight of reality.

Thankfully blindness is easily cured.


Welcome home.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

You nearly brought a Diesel uke::bawling::banned:


See you again soon mate :chuckle: :squintdan

Robbie


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I now have a diesel Hilux but, only to tow Medusa and all her baggage to the strip:smokin:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I got my first GTR last week. I've now done 950 miles and I'm knackered from getting up early to drive it before work.... Need sleep! 


Welcome back to the fold - Addictive these things aren't they?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey nothing wrong with a diesel providing it's got 300bhp and around 700nm torque 

Does your wife have a sister? She sounds like my kinda lady 

Enjoy the new car. I have the option on an early delivery M5 and can't see myself taking it up because the GTR is all the car i could want!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

OK what is the colour going to be BEFORE you wrap it !!!


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

its a blue 2011 but not for long - something special this time !


----------

